# Feb. 22 Storm



## krunchkat99 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Feb. 23 Storm*

Think I'll just stay in bed. There is no where left to put snow. Must be about a foot down, hard to tell with the drifting, plus it's only about half over. Wish I could share with some of you who only got rain.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel your pain!! I was up to my knees in snow cleaning off the vehicles. We had a little rain at the beginning so it's nice and icy under the snow! I had a heck of a time plowing the hill part of my driveway from the road up. Where are you in NB? I was supposed to drive back to Fort Fairfield today, from Baileyville. It's BAD up there still. Looks like an extra day off from work


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Send some down this way- Ground is almost bare. February looks like a bust for S. New England.:realmad:


----------



## krunchkat99 (Dec 18, 2008)

The date should have been Feb.23. Turned out to be more like 18" I think and still snowing. 06Sierra, I am right in the center of NB. About two hours east of houlton ME. Just checked the radar, looks like north east Maine is still getting snow to. Here are a few more pics, I did a rough job on my own driveway for now. The bank at the street was too much to attempt with the truck. About 4ft high and 12 ft thick, plus it's a bit uphill.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow thatsa shiza load of snow! Looks pretty heavy too....


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, that's a crap load of snow. We haven't even had half that amount all winter. You guys up nortth have gotten pounded this year. Lucky you.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

WOW- send some of that snow down to NJ from March 7th to the 15th! (When I'm home from college)


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mkwl;759643 said:


> WOW- send some of that snow down to NJ from March 7th to the 15th! (When I'm home from college)


lol you gotta move yourself up north for the snow... that would be nice to get a big ol' storm like that again where everything gets shut down..


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

FordFisherman;759313 said:


> Send some down this way- Ground is almost bare. February looks like a bust for S. New England.:realmad:


Hey don't get greedy we had a close to record Dec and I very good January. I almost welcome a slow Feb so Business don't go over budget for the year. Then they won't be so likely to look else where. JMO


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of snow! I wish we would have gotten snow like that, we only got about 3" where I'm at.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

About 23" here today. I don't think there was as much up north.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Man that is a lot of snow...good luck with it.
That much snow is what makes equipment brake down.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i heard you guys were gettin dumped on...... only about 6" down here, then rain...... then snow... then froze........ lots and lots of ice


----------

